# Introducing Canadianbreed



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Hi all, its me Bill Scheltema of Canadianbreed. I now have a dealer account so I can begin to post relevant builds without being banned.
So here goes.

[video=youtube;YnWL0lAL8YI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnWL0lAL8YI&amp;list=UUnakv5bhKEWDbhX_PGdGhvw&amp; index=1&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

I think Fred Lewis mentioned your stuff the other night. Really nice looking stuff!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Yes Fred And I are from the same city. Woodstock. Weve chatted it up on facebook a few times.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Bill Scheltema said:


> Yes Fred And I are from the same city. Woodstock. Weve chatted it up on facebook a few times.


He is a real good dude. Been a great customer here. I am just over in brantford.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Yes Fred seems to know his stuff. Hes a great player too.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*Lyles S-Class finished*

[video=youtube;8C1QVDZVe4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8C1QVDZVe4o[/video]


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

I hear there's a pretty gorgeous lefty in the works as well!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*Updates*

Here are some update photos.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Your building them backwards again Bill... 8)

Another beauty.

What are the pickups in that? They look like split singles.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*Sulphur*

Hey Nike may order another guitar so hey left right up down Ill build iy. Those pups are Lollar Regals widerange humbuckers.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I am a big fan of you builds. Following you over Facebook to be the first to see them! 
Continue the great work!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*Updates*

Thank you TiRon,

Here are some new shots of two builds.
Nick Dooley is getting a TClass in swampash and rosewood/flame maple neck.
Tom is getting the KOA bodied rosewood/mahogany neck

View attachment 723
View attachment 722
View attachment 724


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Ok we have a few updates to do so here we go.

[video=youtube;KRne8JzrkOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRne8JzrkOw&amp;list=UUnakv5bhKEWDbhX_PGdGhvw&amp; index=1&amp;feature=plcp[/video]

View attachment 797


View attachment 798


View attachment 801


View attachment 799


View attachment 800


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Bill Scheltema said:


> Ok we have a few updates to do so here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 799


I have to ask.... why the dowel ?


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Oh you mean in the neck attachment hole. Its a small bent rod for hanging.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Here is a short video of a better demo of Shawns custom Canadianbreed.

[video=youtube;t20kuYlCBlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t20kuYlCBlw[/video]


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

This is Tom's T-Class. Its a Koa body with rosewood/mahogany neck finished in truoil for a woody feel. The P90 is fat and full wound to 8.98 dc @ 10,750 winds. The bridge is a LR Braggs Xbridge system with Xctrl preamp. Its a great little guitar.
[video=youtube;kOv9uhN6Bwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOv9uhN6Bwg[/video]


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Ok I have some more updates. I am doing another butterscotch T-Class for Anders out of Norway, it will be equipped with a neck humbucker and soft "V" neck ala Eric Clapton.
View attachment 938


I also have a replacement body for Brent to do as well in vintage blonde. (Brents is on the left)
View attachment 939

This one is Nicks Vintage White dbl bound T-Class with rosewood/flame neck build.
View attachment 940

And last but not least we have a returning customer in Mike who has the lefty T-Class Deluxe.
View attachment 941

Lastly I have a spare S-Class body too.
View attachment 942


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This is what Bill shows on his FB page https://www.facebook.com/Canadianbreed?ref=pb

A & M Wood Specialty


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Hi guys and thanks for your posts.

I have a few more shots for you on 2 T-Classes. One,the butterscotch is going to Norway, the other to TO.

Nicks beautiful T-Class
View attachment 981

Bare naked pups
View attachment 982

Finished pups
View attachment 983

Whitewash
View attachment 984

Toned lacquer
View attachment 985

A nice soft V
View attachment 986


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Well Nicks T-Class is finally in his hands and he is very pleased. I will be using JamVox III for better audio quality as well which is used in the back end of the video, very nice unit.
[video=youtube;mF1oi4tiiLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mF1oi4tiiLI[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Very classy indeed Bill. Love this build!

So, the pickups are ones you wound? Sounds great.

Congrats to Nick.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Thank you very much and yes they are my Scheltone pups I wind. It was a very fun build.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Here is Anders' custom T-Class ala Keith Richard well sort of.

[video=youtube;HuNA-rf6750]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuNA-rf6750&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Here are some shots of Anders' T-Class
View attachment 1132
View attachment 1133
View attachment 1134
View attachment 1135
View attachment 1136


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Ok guys just another little update.

Here is a lefty JM in trans-black for Mike who ordered a lefty T-Class deluxe last year.Were using a Mastery bridge too.
View attachment 1249
View attachment 1250
View attachment 1251


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*Jock's chambered T-Class*

I have begun the finishing process on Jocks TClass. We are going for Pelham Blue, but not the opaque metallic version but the TV pelham. Jock also wanted the grain to show up a bit. Next I will mix up a toned blue lacquer and begin to spray.

View attachment 1280
View attachment 1279
View attachment 1281
View attachment 1282


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Ok, I have a few images to update for you all. I have Jock's pelham blue and Jamies trans-orange T-Classes. You can see Jamies build thread here.


View attachment 1402
View attachment 1403
View attachment 1404
View attachment 1405
View attachment 1406
View attachment 1407
View attachment 1408
View attachment 1409
View attachment 1410
View attachment 1411
View attachment 1412


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Wow.
These look amazing.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*updates once again*

Here are a few shots of whats going on over here.

View attachment 1454
View attachment 1455
View attachment 1457
View attachment 1458


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

Ah, the patience involved with scrapping with a razor.
Looking great!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Thank you.

I plan on using 1/16" 3M tape for the face next time, save some work.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

I had to do that as well. make sure you have good
contact. you may still have to do some scrapping
due to paint bleed.

Curious. Would you be willing to make just a 'strat' neck? 
component build I guess. or do you just concentrate
on full builds?


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Laristotle,

I am expecting to do minor scraping after removing the tape. I have 3 bodies to bind so I'll get even more time in with that step.
I am all booked up for the year, good and bad I guess, but I am concentrating on full builds at the present time.
I may review piece builds in the new year, but I already have 4 orders scheduled for 2013.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

good to know. I'll contact you then.
ciao fer now.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*Pelham Blue*

Here is Jocks T-Class in her final days. Coming together so so well.

View attachment 1465
View attachment 1466
View attachment 1467
View attachment 1468


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

nice pickguard on that one. is that your design, Bill?

the pehlem blue looks a little light to me, but that might be the lighting or the camera?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Bill cut the pickguard, I believe that it's a standard pickguard on a Custom, or is it Thinline Tele.
He might have tweaked it some, Bill would have to say for sure.

The colour seems slightly different each pic I see. 8)
Bill shot a white undercoat before the blue, that may have lightened the hue a touch.

I'm really digging it with the black, regardless.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*many updates*

Ok guys I have been busy to say the least. 5 builds with 3 more on the way. Anyhow, now that Sulphur has his Pelham Blue and Jamie gets his trans-orange in a week I will move onto others.
So a 1 pce pine T-Class with cherry burst sort of, a wonderful anigre flame veneer top and an S-Class going to Texas and finally Tom Skerljs' T-Class going to Australia. For starters.

View attachment 1548

View attachment 1549

View attachment 1550

View attachment 1551


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Great pics Bill. Keep'em coming.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

very nice burst on that tele.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*Trans-Orange T-Class demo and customer review.*

Here is a final review from Jamies T-Class and his take.

[video=youtube;Y-wpOSFr6J8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-wpOSFr6J8&amp;feature=plcp[/video]

So I waited until a gig with the guitar to review the build. Test driving the guitar at home is fine, but the real test is in a band situation.

The guitar is absolutely fantastic. It is without a doubt the best T-style guitar I own, with some fierce competition from my G&L Classic Rustic. It is by no coincidence that Bill Scheltema is gaining traction as one of the best guitar builders in North America. The neck feels amazing. I really have trouble describing it other than it's not too sticky and not too slippery but just right. Many times i have to adjust to the feel of the neck but not this one. The chunky c is perfect for me and I am glad i went with it. Frets were installed with precision and the ends were dressed with care.

The real unsung heros of this guitar are the pickups, Bill's own Scheltone pickups. I had asked for a twangy vintage sounded pickup and after some research I settled on pups based on the SD 5-2 for the bridge and a mini hum in the neck. They are amazing! The bridge is clear and articulate and the mini hum is thick yet mellow. I think the guitar sounds so good because of the unit as a whole, but dang the pickups really complete the sound!

I know how we all talk about "cutting thru the mix" in a band situation, and my Z wreck does it with ease with most my guitars. The Canadianbreed is a shining star in this respect. I had no issue whatsoever last night, and it was the first time I have ever gigged with a guitar that I could "set it and forget it"! I never touched my amp all night, and it was a very welcomed lack of distraction for me....it certainly wasn't a situation I was used to. No volume of tone tweaking.

In closing, the guitar is superb. It was $1575 well spent and easily would rival any custom shop offering in terms of build, playablity and tone.

J5


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I love that TClass Bill and another happy camper.

Jamies review really says it all, congrats to the new owner!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Here is another finished guitar going to Texas, Finally.

[video=youtube;EGCTWUOemoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGCTWUOemoE&amp;list=UUnakv5bhKEWDbhX_PGdGhvw&amp; index=1[/video]


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Great looking s class, bill. The tele headstock looks great on that body. 

Any updates on the double cut junior?


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Any chance you would be building any V's anytime in the future?


----------

